# how do you make a car amp work in house?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I still have a spare sub and monoblock amp. starting to want to just put it in the house.

what do I need to do this? amp is only 250-450rms. in this case it will be about 300rms output


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Sonic Electronics has a few 12v power supplies available. Just match up the amperage you need. I've seen online plans to build your own if you can find them. I was considering doing this at one time, but for the time and money you get into to a power supply, I think your better off just getting a 120 volt home audio amp. How about Behringers Inuke amps. they're discussed a little in the recent home theatre sub thread. seems like a good option. I understand wanting to make use of your car audio amp though.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought a dell server power supply with directions to make it work on a bench. it was 8 bucks. and has 58 amps of solid power at 12.4v continuous. also has 5v output somewhere on it.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

something like this: Dell PowerEdge 2950 750W Redundant Power Supply Y8132 JX399 X404H NY526 JU08 | eBay

I'll post up my model # tonight when I get home and if you want a diagram of how to hook it up.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

ah hell it is that one. and here are the directions: A simple high quality 12Volt 100Amp Power Supply- Part1 - Page 28 - RC Groups


----------



## Sonic. (Jul 20, 2012)

12 VDC 29A 348W Regulated Switching Power Supply 320-315


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow! This sounds to good to be true. I'm starting to regret selling my JL 500/1.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Sonic. said:


> 12 VDC 29A 348W Regulated Switching Power Supply 320-315


or buy 3 of those dell power supplies and have 150amps..... ? just saying.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Dell NPS 700AB Power Supply CN 0R1446 17972 54L 24JK PowerEdge 700W Working | eBay

for the uber lazy... $10 and you have a working ps.


----------



## Sonic. (Jul 20, 2012)

spl152db said:


> or buy 3 of those dell power supplies and have 150amps..... ? just saying.


I hear ya.


----------



## Sonic. (Jul 20, 2012)

IMO, it's better selling the car stuff and buy home audio gear.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Yung SD300 300W Class D Subwoofer Amp Module No Boost 301-508

$140 bux will get you a 300 watt plate amp.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I saw that yesterday. unfortunately car repairs may put end to that idea


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Head over to the edaboard forum & pick up a schematic & go nuts

because DIY


----------

